# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Blade dimensions for Niku/Blade Meat?

## J Cooper

It is my understanding that niku is very different from blade thickness, meaning a sword could be thinner mune but have more niku than a sword with a thicker mune. 

According to this link, Kissane measures the thickness of the mune, but I found no mention of amount of niku.
http://www.ncjsc.org/gloss_measure-1.html

Niku is what gives the katana a more appleseed shape, but let's say I were to commission a blade from a forger, how would I give the specs for niku?

Thank you!

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

Experienced craftsmen (sword smith, polisher) know how to implement this feature but there's no caliper-trick which describes the exact amount...
Niku lessens every time a sword is polished. Originally, when blades were forged, they'd all have some niku since such blades would last longer in battle and would take more polishings.

Best way is just to tell the forge you'd like a blade with some niku. If they know what you're talking about, they'll probably also know how to implement it  :Smilie:

----------


## J Cooper

Great thanks!

----------


## J.S. Hill

J Cooper,

When someone begins a commission with me, among the MANY first questions I ask is, "What do you intend to cut with this sword?"  And then, to confirm what I feel is best for their intentions, I will ask them to verify if they would like generous niku, moderate niku, or scant niku.  There is no way to measure with a ruler or caliper or otherwise to determine the amount of niku.  It is indeed specific to each sword.  Should the customer tell me he wants to cut mostly bamboo, but wants scant niku, I advise him against it and steer him towards moderate or even generous niku.  

My point is, your smith should be versed enough to know how much niku to leave for the intended use of the blade (type of targets).  Also, there must be communication between the customer, smith, AND polisher to maintain the specified niku required.  A good polisher, in turn, will usually ask what the customer intends to cut, and how much niku to leave (on the initial polish--subsequent polishes work with what was left from the initial polish fresh from the forge).

That being said, any customer that says he only wants a study-piece or something to admire gets moderate-to-generous niku from me.  That way, it can be repolished the maximum amount of times possible.  And most anything I make without a standing commission (i.e. I get to make something I WANT to make), I leave it with moderate niku, because any potential buyer may want to practice tameshigiri with it.  

Communicate with your smith--if he doesn't know this more basic matter, you may have reason to re-think your choice of smiths and/or his heat-treating abilities as well.

Hope that is helpful,

Shannon

----------

